# ਧੁਰ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਆਈ ॥ Dhurr Kee Banee Aayee ॥ Sggs Page 628



## Admin (May 31, 2018)

*ਧੁਰ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਆਈ ॥ SGGS Page 628*

What is meant by ਧੁਰ (Dhurr) in this shabad?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 31, 2018)

This is the best example of the distortion of the translations of the SGGS in English, distorted on purpose by the Brits. In Christianity and other religions including Hinduism, the belief is that God spoke to his apostles/saints/prophets/demi-gods. The same formula was used to translate the SGGS.

Firstly, it is important to notice that this Shabad is by our 5th Guru and it starts on page 628, not by Guru Nanak, the founder of Sikhi because if at all "God" had spoken, he would have spoken with Guru Nanak first.

*ਧੁਰ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਆਈ* simply means Ik Ong Kaar inspired and then my question is what beauty is NOT inspired by The Source? The Gurbani by all the writers is very inspirational because of the catalyst of goodness they used. Our Gurus used this inspiration to untangle the doris of the tangled kites of Hindus and Muslims then.

The rahao part of this Shabad explains it much better and then Prof. Sahib Singh explains the whole Shabad.
*Page 628

ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. 
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl: 

ਪਰਮੇਸਰਿ ਦਿਤਾ ਬੰਨਾ ॥ 
Parmesar ḏiṯā bannā. 
The Transcendent Lord has given me His support. 

ਦੁਖ ਰੋਗ ਕਾ ਡੇਰਾ ਭੰਨਾ ॥ 
Ḏukẖ rog kā derā bẖannā. 
The house of pain and disease has been demolished. 

ਅਨਦ ਕਰਹਿ ਨਰ ਨਾਰੀ ॥ 
Anaḏ karahi nar nārī. 
The men and women celebrate. 

ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰੀ ॥੧॥ 
Har har parabẖ kirpā ḏẖārī. ||1|| 
The Lord God, Har, Har, has extended His Mercy. ||1||

ਸੰਤਹੁ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਆ ਸਭ ਥਾਈ ॥ 
Sanṯahu sukẖ ho▫ā sabẖ thā▫ī. 
O Saints, there is peace everywhere. 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਪੂਰਨ ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ ਰਵਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਭਨੀ ਜਾਈ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Pārbarahm pūran parmesar rav rahi▫ā sabẖnī jā▫ī. Rahā▫o. 
The Supreme Lord God, the Perfect Transcendent Lord, is pervading everywhere. ||Pause|| 

ਧੁਰ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਆਈ ॥ 
Ḏẖur kī baṇī ā▫ī. 
The Bani of His Word emanated from the Primal Lord. 

ਤਿਨਿ ਸਗਲੀ ਚਿੰਤ ਮਿਟਾਈ ॥ 
Ŧin saglī cẖinṯ mitā▫ī. 
It eradicates all anxiety. 

ਦਇਆਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨਾ ॥ 
Ḏa▫i▫āl purakẖ miharvānā. 
The Lord is merciful, kind and compassionate. 

ਹਰਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਚੁ ਵਖਾਨਾ ॥੨॥੧੩॥੭੭॥ 
Har Nānak sācẖ vakẖānā. ||2||13||77|| 
Nanak chants the Naam, the Name of the True Lord. ||2||13||77|| 

*

ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ ਪਰਮੇਸਰਿ ਦਿਤਾ ਬੰਨਾ ॥ ਦੁਖ ਰੋਗ ਕਾ ਡੇਰਾ ਭੰਨਾ ॥ ਅਨਦ ਕਰਹਿ ਨਰ ਨਾਰੀ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰੀ ॥੧॥ ਸੰਤਹੁ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਆ ਸਭ ਥਾਈ ॥ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਪੂਰਨ ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ ਰਵਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਭਨੀ ਜਾਈ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਧੁਰ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਆਈ ॥ ਤਿਨਿ ਸਗਲੀ ਚਿੰਤ ਮਿਟਾਈ ॥ ਦਇਆਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨਾ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਚੁ ਵਖਾਨਾ ॥੨॥੧੩॥੭੭॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 628}

ਪਦਅਰਥ: ਪਰਮੇਸਰਿ = ਪਰਮੇਸਰ ਨੇ। ਬੰਨਾ = ਡੱਕਾ, ਰੁਕਾਵਟ, ਬੰਨ੍ਹ। ਭੰਨਾ = ਭੰਨ ਦਿੱਤਾ, ਤੋੜ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਕਰਹਿ = ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਨਰ ਨਾਰੀ = (ਉਹ ਸਾਰੇ) ਨਰ ਨਾਰ, ਉਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵ। ਪ੍ਰਭਿ = ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ।੧।

ਰਵਿ ਰਹਿਆ = ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ। ਸਭਨੀ ਜਾਈ = ਸਭ ਥਾਵਾਂ ਵਿਚ।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਧੁਰ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ = ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ। ਆਈ = ਆ ਵੱਸੀ। ਤਿਨਿ = ਉਸ (ਮਨੁੱਖ) ਨੇ। ਸਾਚੁ = ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ। ਵਖਾਨਾ = ਉਚਾਰਿਆ।੨।

ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਸੰਤ ਜਨੋ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਯਕੀਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਪੂਰਨ ਪਰਮੇਸਰ ਸਭ ਥਾਵਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ (ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ) ਸਭ ਥਾਵਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਸੁਖ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਤੀਤ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਸੰਤ ਜਨੋ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਪਰਮੇਸਰ ਨੇ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਰਾਹ ਵਿਚ) ਡੱਕਾ ਮਾਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ, (ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ) ਪਰਮੇਸਰ ਨੇ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਤੇ ਰੋਗਾਂ ਦਾ ਡੇਰਾ ਹੀ ਮੁਕਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਉਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ (ਇਹ) ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਉਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵ ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਮਾਣਦੇ ਹਨ।੧।

ਹੇ ਸੰਤ ਜਨੋ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਆ ਵੱਸੀ, ਉਸ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੀ ਸਾਰੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਦੂਰ ਕਰ ਲਈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਦਇਆ ਦਾ ਸੋਮਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉੱਤੇ ਮੇਹਰਵਾਨ ਹੋਇਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਸ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ (ਸਦਾ) ਉਚਾਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।੧੩।੭੭।


----------



## Ishna (Jun 1, 2018)

If I'm getting the right sense from the English part of your post, your problem is that the English translation has added the part in red, am I right?

*ਧੁਰ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਆਈ ॥ 
Ḏẖur kī baṇī ā▫ī. 
The Bani of His Word emanated from the Primal Lord. *

Thanks

Edit:  I guess technically the words 'Primal Lord' don't belong, either!  It should just be "The Bani emanated from the beginning" or something like that?


----------

